# Scenario Ideas?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Any of you guys got any scenario ideas you want to share. About 6 weeks ago I took a 3 day bite work seminar in Canada. It was very good and we learned a lot. There were many great scenarios and in the past I have learned many cool things to do from my Canadian friends. Since they are really the only place I learned the little I know I don’t want to blab the scenarios they taught me. 
Ill throughout afew thing I have been working on that I at least think I came up with myself although the reality I’m sure it’s the kind of stuff they and others train. 

A while back Jeff put up some ring video of two decoys in suits working with a handler and dog with wheel barrels, the dog eventually had to take a specific decoy, targeting stuff. 
Although Quinn and I practice targeting stuff we have been trying to add to it. In the video I used to hijack Gary’s thread you can see Quinn be given a target as a take one. 
We been working on communicating if I want Quinn to stay on that target or come over to mine or whether or not he or I would go to an approaching 3rd target. 
This then rolled into having two decoys in suits one standing with Quinn and I and the target decoy 20ft away. The dog takes his target lots of yelling by all, I then jump in on the target with Quinn then the second decoy comes yelling and helps Quinn and I with the dog not tagging the helping decoy. We been mixing this stuff up from the dog having to take the approaching decoy to the dog staying on the original target. We do this back to back one after the other. We also have been muzzling him up letting him fight a suited decoy with the muzzle then having two decoys one suited 10 ft away and one in just jeans and a t-shirt 20 ft away, the goal is to get him to lock on the non suited target and not tag the suit as he runs past. Even if the suit is agitating. 
My dog loves to go after starter pistols so I have been having two suited decoys with one (good guy) firing blanks and the dog targeting the other. We got the other stuff down pretty good but this one with the starter pistol is going to take a few more secessions. If come to call this stuff “good guy bad guy stuff” We been goofing around with a few other things but this took me about 20 min to type and I don’t know if it will make any sense when someone reads it anyway. 
So what I am getting at is anyone else want to through some other ideas out to help make the dogs more well rounded I guess you can say? 
Not only in bite work but tracking or whatever else?


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

I really like running two decoy scenarios. 
Usually along the lines of where the dog is sent to attack one decoy, the decoy doesn't freeze for the out but the dog has to come to a handler defense 20+ yards away.
Another thing that I like to do is having one decoy yelling and just in general being loud and obnoxious but not being aggressive or threatening. A second decoy then points a gun at you and speaks a threat. Obviously you should get the dog on the one with the gun, not the one who is yelling.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

A popular one lately is having a bon fire between the dog and the bad guy. I hear it helps on New years day?.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

How about _tracking the decoy_, after an assault and escape?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Any of you guys got any scenario ideas you want to share. About 6 weeks ago I took a 3 day bite work seminar in Canada. It was very good and we learned a lot. There were many great scenarios and in the past I have learned many cool things to do from my Canadian friends. Since they are really the only place I learned the little I know I don’t want to blab the scenarios they taught me.
> Ill throughout afew thing I have been working on that I at least think I came up with myself although the reality I’m sure it’s the kind of stuff they and others train.
> 
> A while back Jeff put up some ring video of two decoys in suits working with a handler and dog with wheel barrels, the dog eventually had to take a specific decoy, targeting stuff.
> ...


Daryl, are you doing these scenarios in the event of a real situation taking hand? If so why detour the dog from the guy with the gun? I rather fight somebody without a gun and let the dog take the armed subject on especially if you are somebody thats not allowed to carry legally. Doing this to much you might condition the dog of the gun. Just my opinion. Also as far as the suit gos by big ass clothes to go over the suit to condition the dog off of the fixation of the suit. Once again just my opinion.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> How about _tracking the decoy_, after an assault and escape?


Or) Tracking the subject to a building, do a building search or ( a personal favorite), during the building search, have an open window with the "suspect" escaping out the window as the dog comes in the room.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

best source for scenarios is real life
our local pdk9 was sent a few weeks back and typical rookie ran and tacked a passenger of the car near where the dog was running well the dog came off his target and went to the fight, lucky the cop didnt get bit so we have run a couple 2 decoys running and having to direct the dog to the one you want
then once we had that the handler tackled and fought with decoy 2 when dog was on decoy 1

the possibilities seem endless and then sometimes you just go mind blank on what to do


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> .. or ( a personal favorite), during the building search, have an open window with the "suspect" escaping out the window as the dog comes in the room.
> 
> DFrost


is it a bad thing if the dog goes out the window with no suspect for miles around? just to see what's out there? haha

Ike did this 3 wks ago (at a bit over5 mo old), after going up some really scary stairs (by dog-measurements, anyway; i've only known one dog they didn't bother), wile my daughter was scooping snow. 

she was busy (haha) didn't even know he was up there til snow started coming off the roof. then she freaked out a bit cause she knew if he bailed on HER watch, well, i'd be sad. got him back in, then he wouldn't come DOWN the scary stairs so she carried him.

if i would've been consulted, i would have probably said, yeah, get the crazy SOB off the roof, but coming down the stairs would've been up to him.

i can see this pup as being one of those that if you send him after a bad guy on top of a 10 story building, he'd be a dead dog if not on lead.

he's gonna be a fun one [-o<


----------

